# what is your  yearly pellet usage



## dave64 (Apr 8, 2011)

I know there is a lot that goes into how many tons  you will  use 
i have a split level ranch about 1700 square ft  how many tons  is  the average i should use for this type of house


----------



## CJ-SR4ever (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a split level house that is about 1500 sq ft.  I use 3 tons.  A good rule of thumb, and this can vary depending on how cold / long the winter is, but you will use approx. 1 ton for every 500 sq ft you are heating.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 8, 2011)

I think that everyone will agree that this winter was a long one and on average everybody has used more pellets than in the last couple years. I used 5 ton's this year. I'm heating a 2,180 sq ft Ranch (68' wide by 32' deep). Stove is centrally located in the center of the house (5 feet off of center). Very Open floor plan. Normally about 4.5 tons. Give or take.


----------



## imacman (Apr 8, 2011)

Dave, a lot goes into this besides just the sq. footage of the house.  How warm you want to keep it inside, will it run 24/7 in the fall/winter/spring, and also, where do you live?

A guess is that the average is 3 tons per winter, although this past winter pretty much everyone used quite a bit more.  I went from 3 tons to 4+.


----------



## save$ (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok,  Maine.  very cold winter.   6 tons so far.  usually burn 5 (prior two years)
Raise split.  stove on lower level.  Heat both levels to 74-76 in common open areas and a little cooler in the backrooms. 
Home was built for electric heat back in 1975. :-S


----------



## esuitt (Apr 8, 2011)

Almost 4 tons so far!


----------



## will711 (Apr 9, 2011)

I figure a bag a day and that's on the high side for my situation I avg. 30 hrs. / bag . This was my 1st year so I kept records to help plan for next season. I see by your signature you have a stash of 5 tons I'm jealous I wish I had room for 5 tons Welcome to the forum and good luck.


----------



## www_godzilla (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 110 year uninsulated 1100 sq ft cape....4.5 tons so far.


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 9, 2011)

I got my stove at the beginning of February, a cold time in CT. I used 1Â½ bags/day during the coldest period, heating most of 2400 sq. ft. colonial that was build for electric heat in 1974. It now has oil hot water heat, and the furnace hardly runs now. I keep it at 75Âº in the kitchen area, and that keeps the upstairs around 68Âº, and the far end of the house at 63Âº. All without any fans running, too.
A side benefit is that the increased airflow throughout the house (convection currents) waft the good smells from the kitchen throughout the house faster!
At that rate, I project using between 5 and 6 tons for the season. (That even agrees with CJ's estimate of 1 ton per 500 square feet.)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 9, 2011)

Total interior square footage 2688, of which more than 1800 is directly heated by the pellet stove note my signature.  I am closing in on 5.5 tons which is more than the prior two years.  The house is a 2007 build.  In the side of top of a small rise the house has a heated garage under.

I manually control the stove so the temperature does vary but is comfortable for us old folk.


----------



## ablejoy (Apr 9, 2011)

I used 1 1/2 ton last year @ 1 /14 ton today
Installing a tank less hot water heater next week hoping to use even less propane. Heater has been on a total of 6 hrs all this winter.
Winter is almost over hoping by end of this month.


----------



## gyingling (Apr 9, 2011)

Basement and main floor of a 1700 sq ft ranch heated used about 4 and a little tons.

Brick house with semi exposed basement built in 1958, insulation not upgraded.


----------



## dave64 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the answers, i guess i over bought but i guess too many is better than not enough.  after a full winter of  heating with a pellet stove i will know what i will use and i will not be a rookie anymore lol

i used about three cords of firewood  in  the wood stove a winter


----------



## HopeItBurns (Apr 9, 2011)

Brick Ranch 1500 square foot, under 3 tons of Somerset pellets. Burn from after getting back from hunting around November 22nd till this years April 8th. Don't worry about over buying pellets, wilh heating oil, propane going up; frankly would get more if you can store them in a dry place.


----------



## forya (Apr 9, 2011)

2000 sq ft, 2 story house built in 2001, Ran 24/7 at 72.  5 1/2 tons so far in SE PA (near Phialdelphia)


----------



## briansol (Apr 9, 2011)

similar split level house, with he stove heating floors 3 & 4 (installed in floor 3, 1 is basement, 2 is lower living area/garage level), about 1500 sqft in 3&4, and i keep my house about 64-66 and use about 3 tons a year.  I basically just let it burn on "low" at all times, crank it up to 2 for those 3-5 REALLY cold nights.  I should also note that my house is pretty empty (bachelor pad) and i'm in my office (3rd bedroom) 98% of the time, so the main level never gets the body heat or heat from lights/etc.   It makes a big difference.  When I have even just 5 people over for a dinner/etc, within an hour, the house is 75* and i'm taking clothes off and turning the stove off because that's just way too hot for me.


----------



## hoogy (Apr 9, 2011)

i have a ranch style home 1450 square feet Base board heat garage is 1000' square feet has modine and heat my hot water for bathing. I have a maxim outdoor pellet boiler . It is connected to my gas boiler by a heat exchanger. I burned 7 ton last year.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 9, 2011)

2000 square feet, 2 floors, harman p61, 5 tons


----------



## Indiana (Apr 9, 2011)

2200 sq ft colonial open floor plan.  This is my first year using a pellet stove.  I am at just over 4 ton. Kept the house at 72 degrees all winter long. Propane company keeps calling when can they make a delivery. I told them in the fall.  400 gal of propane now lasts over one year for dryer, cooktop and hot water.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm heating 2800 sq ft cape cod with two pellet stoves.  Iused 3.5 tons this year which is a bit more than I normally iuse.


----------



## BDPVT (Apr 9, 2011)

8 tons this year. Im heating a 3200 sq ft unisulated Vermont farmhouse built in 1795. Pellets sure beat fuel oil by a long shot!


----------



## mascoma (Apr 9, 2011)

Where in NH are you?  
That will make a difference.
And how warm you want it? 

See my sig. I use 5-6 tons a year.
house is 1600sqft 200 year old cape with iffy insulation.


----------



## jamesdjs (Apr 9, 2011)

5+ tons this year. Almost all heating done with the pellet stove.


----------



## Reefwonders (Apr 10, 2011)

I burned 6 tons this past season. I have a 2200 sf ranch with a walkout the same size. I run the furnace fan to circulate the hot air downstairs. I run 24/7


----------



## Glenalmond (Apr 10, 2011)

In Boston in a 2000+ sq foot 111 year old unisnulated 2 floor cape.  But I am only using the pellet stove to provide local heat in the main living room and then whatever we get on top of that is a bonus.  So using it in this fashion I burn 2 tons a year (down to one bag left for this year)

Con


----------



## tinkabranc (Apr 10, 2011)

Heating approx 2800 sqft 24/7 (2floors).
Usually average about 3.5 ton, but this winter will be 4 ton.


----------



## The Radiator (Apr 10, 2011)

I burnt 3 tons plus a few bags in a 1500sqft ranch. In NH you could probably use another ton. We heat the main floor with pellets but do a basement zone with oil.  It's definitely warmer with the pellets.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 10, 2011)

Raised ranch with stove in basement. Approx 2k sqft. 165 bags so far. Lousy windows but good insulation. If you want to heat the same space your heating with the furnace, The best option is to sister in a pellet/multifuel furnace. Pellet stoves are space heaters and may have issues spreading even heat about the house.

Lots of variables to look at, But using a fuel calculator might get you close with comparing to other fuels. You will most likely use more pellets as most tend to keep the house warmer with pellet heat.


----------



## dmaclaren (Apr 11, 2011)

3600sqft where 1/3 is unfinished basement and just under 6 ton with house at 70 24/7. and about 4 degrees cooler in basement.


----------



## pete324rocket (Apr 11, 2011)

3.5 tons running 24/7 . I thought that was bad till I saw this thread.It has been a brutal winter here.


----------

